# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  خيالات شاعر ،،، أين أنت يا عمر

## أم خطاب

خيالات شاعر ......
جولة خيالية لسيدنا عمر (رضي الله عنه)
________________________

شت بي يوما خيالي في رحاب الذكريات وتقمصت شعورا تحت ضغط الامنيات 
تحت سيل من مآس كالبحار الهائجات 
تحت اكداس المظالم والهزائم والشتات 
عدت من دنيا الشعارات كئيبا 
ألعن الظلم أسب الظلمات 
وتذكرت قريشا هبلا لات وعزى ومناة
حين عم النور في الدنيا وعرى الظلمات 
عندما بانت وعادت ترهات 
ركلوها كسروها جعلوها كالفتات 
ان اصناما عبدناها دهورا ادخلتنا في سبات 
سحقتنا سدف الظلم التي 
لم تزل فوق ربانا دائرات 
رغم انواع المهانات تشبثنا بلات 
وتوددنا الى عزى وقدسنا مناة 
فقريش الجهل هذي ابصرت بعد العمى نهضت بعد السبات 
والعقول الراقيات نورها الوهاج قد امسى ظلاما 
فعلها الهادف اضحى قيل قال وكلاما 
عيدها ضل صياما جمعها اضحى شتات 
العقول الراقيات اعطت المقود اولاد الزناة 
تحت هذا الضغط قد شت خيالي 
فتخيلت الحبيب المصطفى (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
غاضبا من كل ما يجري على سوح الحياة
ماتركنا مسلما يرضى من العيش الفتات
ما تركنا مؤمنا يرضى بمنهاج الطغاة 
الف سحق الف سحق 
للذين استبدلوا منهاجنا بالسفسطات 
قال يا فاروق قم وانظر الى احوالهم
ان قوما عندهم هذي الصفات
يوشك الله بان يأخذهم
اخذ عاد وثمود والطغاة 
خرج الفاروق كي ينظر احوال الرعيه
لم يهيء لحمايته لواءً أو سرية 
معه خادمه لولا مزاياه الجليه
ما عرفنا أيهم حادي الحداة 
ايها الموتى هلموا وانظروا حيا تظنونه مات
ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات
فرأى قصرا منيعا لم تكد تبدو اليه الشرفات
حوله سد من الصيد الأباة ألصناديد الرماة ثم سد القاذفات ثم سد الراجمات ثم سد الطائرات وخطوط شائكات 
قال ما هذي الأمور المحدثات 
قال يا مولاي عذرا هكذا صارت مقرات الولاة 
هكذا صارت مقرات الولاة والرعية كيف يلقون القضية 
كم من الأيام يحتاج الذي يبغي وصولا للولاة 
عشرات بل مئات .
عشرات بل مئات ؟ أعطني سيفي كي تمحى الرؤوس العفنات 
قال يا مولاي زد صبرا علي ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات
شاهدوا بعض البنايات الأنيقة حولها أبهى حديقة 
يختلي فيها صديق وصديقة إنها حقا مغان للتفاهات السحيقة 
قال يا مولاي بل هذي الخنادق أحدثوها كي يصموا الأذن عن عزف البنادق 
أحدثوها ضد أخدود الخنادق 
أعطني سيفي كي تمحى البوائق و العوائق قال يا مولاي زد صبرا علي 
ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات فرأى حانوت بيع ماالقضيه إنهم يزدحمون هل يبيعون تمورا يثربية فأجاب بكلام نبرات الحزن في طياته جدا جليه 
.؟ قال يامولاي ذمي يبيع الخمر في تلك الربوع الأحمديه في الربوع الأحمديه أعطني سيفي كي تمحى رؤوس الجاهلية قال يا مولاي زد صبرا علي ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات 
أنساء سافرات وشباب سائبون.؟
فتيات عاريات مائلات ؟
وفساد ومجون وليال مخملية 
إن سيماهم غريبات علي أعطني سيفي كي تمحى رؤوس الجاهلية قال زد صبرا علي ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات

فرأى طابور ناس بنظام وثبات علها أشياء أملتها تراتيب الحياة 
سأل الخادم ماذا يفعلون قال يا مولاي هذي سينما 
ما اسمها عدها علي !
قال هذي سينما قد أحدثوها بغية النشر لأفكار البغاة
أحدثوها كي يقود الحشد انذال الرعاة احدثوها بغية الهدم لافكار البناة أعطني سيفي كي تمحى الرؤوس العفنات 
قال زد صبرا علي ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات

ما هناك قال هذا مصرف يعطي قروضا ربويه .. ربويه ؟
أاستحلوا الحرمات ؟
وهناك؟قال وكر للزناة.... وهناك؟ تلك مهلى للعراة....وهناك ؟ تلك دار للقضاة 
ومحام للدفاع ومحام للهجوم... وزوايا خافيات ...!
فيها تجبى الرشوات.. سيدوا القانون فيها ضد آيات الكتاب البينات !
وهناك؟
قال هذي جامعات من بنين وبنات 
فيها تؤتى المنكرات فيها تلهو الساقطات 
فيها يبكي العلم من هجر وتزهو اللافتات 
وهناك؟ قال خلف قد اضاعوا الصلوات 
وغدا يلقون غيا ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات 
ما الذي حل بهذي الثكنات 
هي أمراض ثلاثة الكروش والقروش والعروش 
هي آفات ثلاثة النفوس والفلوس وأتباع الشهوات 

ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات
ومضى يمشي يجوب الثكنات 
سائلا عن سر ابواب ثقال محكمات 
ودهاليز طوال مظلمات قال يا مولاي سجن للعقول الرافضات 
منهج الذل و قانون البغاة 
فيها يبكي الطهر مذبوحا بايد حاقدات 
يرتدي الجاني بها ثوب القضاة ..! العفيفات غدت فيها زواني و البغايا محصنات ؟

اعطني سيفي كي تمحى الرؤوس العفنات
قال زد صبرا علي ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات
فرأى جمعا غفيرا طرحوا أمرا خطيرا إقترب منهم فهم يأتمرون 
علهم رأس الخلاص أستمع منهم فهم مجتهدون بينهم يعلو الحماس 
أنصت الخادم مشوارا طويلا 
هز رأسا متعبا جدا ثقيلا 
قال يامولاي لم أسمع سوى قال وقيلا 
...أنت ذو علم وذو فقه قليل
أنت دوما ترتدي ثوبا قصيرا وكذا تحمل مسواكا طويلا 
أنت درويش مع الدف تجول أنت {وهابي } ونتم لاتحبون الرسول 
{وأخو مرة}بين الجمع مسرور يجول 
ما الذي نجنيه من هذا العويل ببغاوات واصداء الخبث الوبيل 
يا اخي واحمرت الافاق نزفا وتكاد الارض ان تندك خسفا
واصول الدين تعصفها رياح الشر عصفا 
والعقول الراقيات شغلت بالفرع عن حفظ الاصول 

اعطني سيفي كي تمحى تخاريف العقول 
قال زد صبرا علي ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات 

اين افواج الدعاة اين من كانوا بدورا في خضم الداجيات ؟
اين اهل العلم اهل الباقيات الصالحات ؟ أين من قد غيروا مجرى الحياة
قال يا مولاي هم كثر ولكن ...
نصفهم عند البلاط يجمعون المكرمات 
ربع الجمه الخوف لجاما وتلا اية (( لا تلقوا بايدكم )) فمات 
نصف ربع يملأون المكتبات ببحوث راقيات 
نصف ربع جهروا بالحق لكن شتت الصوت هدير المنكرات 
قال فلنخرج إذن نحو الفلاة 
قد سئمنا الخوض في هذي الدروب الآسنات 
ومضى يمشي يجوب الطرقات 
سيطرات وحدود فاصلات من بناها ؟
قال يا مولاي أفواج الغزاة ..... الغزاة ؟
من غزاها عابدو عزى ولاة ؟
قال بل كل الطغاة والزناة والعراة فاستباحوا الحرمات 
قال سحقا لا حدود لا حدود لا حدود 

خذني نحو القدس مشتاق إليها حيث مسرى سيدي خير الوجود 
وأنا يوما تسلمت مفاتيح المدينة عندما كنا جنود 
عندما كنا اسود عندما كانت سرايا الفتح عن ديني تذود 
فأجاب بدموع ذرفت فوق الخدود قال يا مولاي يحكمها اليهود 
اليهود الخنازير القرود ؟! أين عشاق الجهاد ؟
أين ارتال الغزاة أين أبطال السرايا و الرماة ؟
أين من قد غيروا مجرى الحياة ؟
أين من كانوا خفافا كلما قد سمعوا حيعلة طاروا إليها بثبات 
أين من باعوا فناءا بخلود واشتروا جنات ربي بالديار الفانيات 
من إذا نادا مناد الثأر لبوه جميعا و ثبات 
أين أسياف زرعناها بنيل أو فرات 
كيف ناموا كيف صلوا كيف صاموا ويهود الغدر في المسرى أقاموا ؟!
قال يا مولاي هم القوا بيانا شجبوا واستنكروا ثم أدانوا 
أهلك الله مدينا و مدانا ثم ماذا ؟ قال فوضنا{ حنانا }وانتخبنا {عرفات }
من حنان ؟ بنت عباد الصليب 
سيدوها يوم أن غاب النحارير الكماة

أتعيد المسجد الأقصى نساء أي ذل وهوان قد علانا 
أتعيد المسجد الأقصى حنان لم نصرانية هذي نسانا 


ثم ماذا ثم ألهتنا تصاريف الحياة التافهات 
ثم نمنا بسبات 
واغتنمنا عالم الرؤيا فحررنا جميع العتبات 
وكتمنا خبر التحرير سرا
حيث ممنوع علينا كل رؤيا تؤذي أولاد الزناة 


رجع الفاروق مهموما إلى خير البرية .... قائلا
يا رسول الله أدرك امة قد تردت في ظلام الجاهلية 
رددوا يا رب أدرك امة قد تردت في ظلام الجاهلية 

نسأل الله العفو والعافية

منقول 


مســــ as ــــلمة الهاشمي
*نحن قومٌ أدبنا ديننا بأن الحرب مفسدة لا ترتكب إلا لدفع مفسدة أعظم منها..*




*وأوصانا بأن لا نغمس يداً في فتنة، وأن لا نبدأ أحداً بالقتال، وأن لا نقاتل إلا من قاتلنا.. حتى ولو برأيه*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أخت / مسلمة الهاشمى 
أمام جودة  انتقائك للمفيد من الموضوعات لاثراء هذا المنتدى ..تستحقين عن جد كل الثناء و التقدير لشخصكم الكريم ...

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله للجميع

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله بالجميع

----------


## بان

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيكم جميعا"

----------


## طارق عطاالله

_شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ._

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا

----------


## أم خطاب

أنها  *قصيدة رائعة لشاعر الفلوجة محمد سعيد الجميلي* 



شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك

----------

